# URGENT-Cyclogest before fet??



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Girls

Am due to do fet tomorrow and am currently taking 400mg cyclogest twice daily (morning and night) My query is that the protocol was written for crinone gel once per day.  The protocol tells me not to take the crinone before the fet but as I'm on cyclogest twice a day I'm wondering should put the morning one up the back passage and take it anyhow at 6 am, the et is not until the afternoon.  I have bled before otd on my previous cycle and really want to give my lining all the hormone support possible.  What have other clinics advised??


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

hey yellowhope, I was told to take cyclogest before transfer. consultant recommended back passage buy said it was my choice because he would clean the cervix before starting transfer. after transfer, he asked if id opted for front or back. he said he'd have got me to insert another when I got home if id opted for front.

hope that helps hon
xxx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks a million Donjee!!  Will pop one up the back very early in the morning then!!  I just noticed your OTD-best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

no problem, you're welcome! thank you for thinking of me. I'm so scared of seeing negative, I don't think I'll be brave enough to test tomorrow xxx


----------



## Kealie B (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi can anyone help im currently on day 9 of my ET with 2 8cell frozen Embies and im finding it harder the last 2 nights to insert the pessaries they wont go as high as they have been it feels quite tight? xxx


----------



## Hayley33 (Sep 3, 2010)

Kealie, that happened to me on both fets. I would try the back passage for a while.


----------

